
5 common password sins that weaken security - crneff
http://blogs.csc.com/2016/01/24/five-common-password-sins-that-weaken-security/
======
roddux
On the whole, good advice. Nothing new.

However; "[on reusing usernames] .. _Your username and password combination is
a lock, and your username is half of it, so obscure it._ " \-- this bit is
nonsense.

This entire article could be replaced with "use a password manager".

